# Katalyst Shrimp Q for you:



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I asked you once what this shrimp was:










You said looked like an orange bee or something like that.

This shrimp looks nothing like that now. I think its a she. She's almost entirely black with almost glowing orange eyes. I'd get a photo but the batteries are fritzed.

Any idea what she is and where I could get a suitable partner for her? I think its female as I think there's a saddle.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

It could still be an Orange bee. I had/have (don't know) a blue tiger shrimp that started blue, then at one point was bright red, and then almost black, and now I think it's a brownish colour.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I found some batteries that worked and got the shrimp into a temporary holding tank to get photos.

I hope she stays looking like this because she's absolutely stunning.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

It could be several things its hard to say from the photo exactly but it is lovely. I have heard of a few local lfs having shrimp labled blue bee's but I have never seen one to date and a lot of times things which are labeled as one thing usually turn out to be another.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

So she is an enigma even to you? I am thinking of naming her Enigma.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Sunstar said:


> So she is an enigma even to you? I am thinking of naming her Enigma.


Its hard to tell by the photo allthough I'd agree she is a she.  I have some blue taiwans are just as deep as well as some malaya shrimp (some people are calling malayas blackberry shrimp). If hard pressed for an answer I'd go with malaya's but again its hard to tell from the photo.

To add to the madness I've seen shrimp recently advertised as blue bee's allthough I don't believe they were. There's also the possibility its a hybrid.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I guess, regardless of her origins, she's something a little speical. I looked into the tank and her eyes practically glowed at me. Her sisters are still orange. One is orange with orange eyes and the other is orange with dark eyes. they're all about 1.5 inches long. they were the size of adult cherry shrimp when I got them. I was suspecting they were juvinals. 

I don't mind if she's a blackberry...
if I got cherries and oranges, I might as well have a fruit salad


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

It always amazes me how little we know about those little guys... 

That is an amazing coloring and close to the right time of year for the black and orange tricker-treater's.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

that was what I thought. Halloween shrimp. Maybe I should call her liquorish.


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

Not sure if this has already been mentioned ... but blue tiger shrimp can sometimes have those kind of eyes (if my memory serves me right).

Harry


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I am gonna introduce her to some males of the cardina species. I am not sure what would be a potential match...try red nosed since they're clear. at least something to produce young and may contain the genes.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Then again, I might have fun experementing and seeing if I can breed the rednoses  If that works, maybe I'll try amano... I got a nice big bottle of greenwater on teh sil


----------

